# Sorry I have been AFK



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry I have been AFK for the past few months. Opened up a shop back in September and I have been busy as all heck for the past three months.

A few members are having issues with my website. I have updated the site to the latest version and I hope that fixes the registration issues. Anyone still having an issue with their account on my website please send me an email and if you don't get a response in one or two days please call me (after 6:00 PM EST if possible)


The Christmas season was good for me, made some big bucks these past three months.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

SickPuppy said:


> The Christmas season was good for me, made some big bucks these past three months.


Good to hear.. best wishes for the rest of the year!!


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

dazzabling said:


> Good to hear.. best wishes for the rest of the year!!


Working on getting a 5 year contract at the Military Base, not an easy process.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Good for you, Sick. Congrats on a new storefront. With your designs I can see your business expanding tremendously. Hope you get the military contract. Best of everything in 2012.


----------



## bleeder (Jan 8, 2010)

A friend suggested that I try for a military contract. What is the process, and hangups.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Go to the AFEES HR office and ask to speak to the business services manager. You will need a simple business plan explaining what you are going to sell and how much you are going to charge. If space is not available ask to be placed on the notification list. I started off by selling from a kiosk, that did not work well. I was then given some temporary space as I waited for my bid to be accepted for the contract space.

A few advantages and disadvantages, you pay AFEES a percentage of the gross, which is negotiable. You pay no utilities, but you do have to provide your own insurance. You are limited to selling to the military and their dependents but there is work around to that rule. You can not compete with AFEES selling the same products. By contract you are required to sell 20% below the prices of your local competitors.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Boomerbabe said:


> Good for you, Sick. Congrats on a new storefront. With your designs I can see your business expanding tremendously. Hope you get the military contract. Best of everything in 2012.


 
I won the contract and moved in back in March, so far things are going great, I have already expanded into custom framing and dye sub printing.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

SickPuppy said:


> I won the contract and moved in back in March, so far things are going great, I have already expanded into custom framing and dye sub printing.


Fantastic, Sick. Happy to hear you are moving forward and doing well. You are an inspiration in so many ways.


----------

